
Ask HN: Is every market saturated? - 91b6e76
I&#x27;m in my 20s and work remotely as a software contractor, but dream of starting a business to stop trading hours for dollars. I have saved up a modest amount of money to keep my head above water for a year without working.<p>The only problem is, I have no idea what kind of business to start. I don&#x27;t want to start a business I will lose interest in a year from now, and I&#x27;d prefer to do a business that doesn&#x27;t tie me to a physical place. With these constraints in mind, every market seems really crowded. For any given vertical, there several SaaS companies clamoring for attention.<p>I refuse to believe that &quot;everything&#x27;s been done,&quot; and so I&#x27;m starting to think that the problem is that I&#x27;m not exposed to a whole lot of problems that have any business value. Maybe I need to find niches that have yet to be explored. Or I need to become yet another competitor.<p>TLDR: How do you find a market to start a business in?
======
ThomPete
You find a problem to solve.

[http://000fff.org/the-problem-with-problems/](http://000fff.org/the-problem-
with-problems/)

If you don't know what you want to do, send me a mail I have plenty of need
for a technical cofounder so perhaps we can figure something out.

